# Toaster Strudel, Ya?



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2013)

Once in a while a television commercial comes along that is so bizarre, so intentionally weird that you can't help but become hypnotized by it.

This has happened to me most recently with this toaster strudel ad - for whatever reason I find it hilarious and laugh like a little kid whenever it comes on. Just wanted to see if anyone else here has seen it and what they think of it ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, works for me.  Now I'll worry all day why.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_Yeah me too, why am i laughing_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Just another lame-ass commercial, YA?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Once in a while a television commercial comes along that is so bizarre, so intentionally weird that you can't help but become hypnotized by it.
> 
> This has happened to me most recently with this toaster strudel ad - for whatever reason I find it hilarious and laugh like a little kid whenever it comes on. Just wanted to see if anyone else here has seen it and what they think of it ...



Funny? ..no..  have never seen it .. never hope to...


----------



## Michael. (Sep 3, 2013)

I had never come across it.

I thought the clip was too short

It was all over in a flash... No time to laugh?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2013)

Michael. said:


> I had never come across it.
> 
> I thought the clip was too short
> 
> It was all over in a flash... No time to laugh?



It IS a very short commercial, which is rather unusual - I believe they usually run in 30-second segments at least. Just another thing to like about it, I suppose. 

The first time I saw it the commercial was over for nearly a minute before I started chuckling - it took that long for the absurdity of it to penetrate my skull.


----------

